# Carbide tool set



## tcleve4911 (Dec 16, 2006)

I finally finished my first set of carbide tools.
I'm giving these to my friend this weekend....he doesn't know about it..

I gave another set to another friend of mine this week and actually turned a bowl with them....they're sweet....especially when you know you made them yourself.

A big thanks to Rus


----------



## cbrown1112 (Jan 9, 2013)

Very nice tool handles. First time I have seen someone use the type of cooper to top the tool handles. Looks like I need to reach out to Russ for some lathe tools as well. Thumbs up.


----------



## Woodwart (Dec 11, 2012)

Wow cool! Can I be your friend? 

They look great!


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

Very cool Tom, like how u matched them all, your friend is very lucky to get these :thumbsup:

But this only one set, you had two sets, were are the other handles?..:huh:


----------



## tcleve4911 (Dec 16, 2006)

RusDemka said:


> Very cool Tom, like how u matched them all, your friend is very lucky to get these :thumbsup:
> 
> But this only one set, you had two sets, were are the other handles?..:huh:


I helped another friend get set up and he's turning his own.
In fact, the handles are the first thing he's EVER turned!!!!
It's really fun to watch him embark on this new realm of woodturning.
He went out and bought a brand new Delta 46-460 as his FIRST lathe!!!!!:blink: 
I'll get him to take some pics to share.
I'm turning him on to this great forum and utube turning.


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

tcleve4911 said:


> I helped another friend get set up and he's turning his own.
> In fact, the handles are the first thing he's EVER turned!!!!
> It's really fun to watch him embark on this new realm of woodturning.
> He went out and bought a brand new Delta 46-460 as his FIRST lathe!!!!!:blink:
> ...


Thats a nice lathe, i have it... Tel him he will get lots of help and ideas here


----------



## tcleve4911 (Dec 16, 2006)

RusDemka said:


> Thats a nice lathe, i have it... Tel him he will get lots of help and ideas here


I know...it's the same lathe I have too.......


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

tcleve4911 said:


> I know...it's the same lathe I have too.......


:thumbup:


----------



## Tommie Hockett (Aug 26, 2012)

Awesome tool handle's... I don't have a lathe =(


----------



## jgilfor (Jan 25, 2013)

Beautiful! Wish my first home-made tools looked that good!
I also use compression fittings and such for ferrules. They can be finish turned easily on the lathe (for a nice smooth shape) using a piece of dowel as a jam chuck. Like the look of them on the tool s they come though too.


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

Tommie Hockett said:


> Awesome tool handle's... I don't have a lathe =(


time to pick one up :yes:


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

tcleve4911 said:


> I finally finished my first set of carbide tools.
> I'm giving these to my friend this weekend....he doesn't know about it..
> 
> I gave another set to another friend of mine this week and actually turned a bowl with them....they're sweet....especially when you know you made them yourself.
> ...


let us know if your friend likes them, but i dont know anyone who wouldnt :laughing:


----------



## tcleve4911 (Dec 16, 2006)

I presented my friend with his tool set over the weekend.
He had no idea I was doing this for him.
He unwrapped each one as his wife started to cry with joy......
A little overwhelming, but it's a gift for someone who will really appreciate them and can't really afford to go out and pay $130.00 for one tool.

When it feels good, it's good.


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

tcleve4911 said:


> I presented my friend with his tool set over the weekend.
> He had no idea I was doing this for him.
> He unwrapped each one as his wife started to cry with joy......
> A little overwhelming, but it's a gift for someone who will really appreciate them and can't really afford to go out and pay $130.00 for one tool.
> ...


Sounds like you make a great friend...
It's a great feeling when some one will appreciate what people do for them.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

tcleve4911 said:


> I presented my friend with his tool set over the weekend.
> He had no idea I was doing this for him.
> He unwrapped each one as his wife started to cry with joy......
> A little overwhelming, but it's a gift for someone who will really appreciate them and can't really afford to go out and pay $130.00 for one tool.
> ...


Nice surprise, and very thoughtful gift. :thumbsup:

Giving can feel very good. A win - win. Everyone is happy. :icon_smile:


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

tcleve4911 said:


> I presented my friend with his tool set over the weekend.
> He had no idea I was doing this for him.


As one of my friends on another forum says: "You done did good."

That was a really thoughtful and generous gift :thumbsup:


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

Those are beautiful Tom. I really like the ferrule on the back end. What a great touch. Your friend is lucky but I'll bet it felt good to give those. Spreading good karma. :thumbsup:


----------



## gus1962 (Jan 9, 2013)

That's a very nice carbide tool set! They're precious.


----------

